# Lurking Wolf Ermine Assassin.



## Fuzzle (Sep 2, 2009)

My new drawing is a commission for Lurking wolf.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2738903/


----------



## Greykitty (Sep 3, 2009)

It looks pretty cool.    I really like the fuzz on the coat, nice textures.


----------



## zekit (Sep 3, 2009)

Yeah, it's cool (pun) though it suffers a little from her looking straight at the viewer. Now she's just posing, whereas had she looked at somewhere into the snowstorm it'd give the impression of a scene.

But good stuff still.


----------



## Fuzzle (Sep 3, 2009)

I think I'm going to kill myself. I don't think I could get people to know its a male even if I drew a beard on him and had him taking extenze pills.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 3, 2009)

It doesn't follow a male body type too much...

1. Narrow shoulders usually belong on females (even though an ermine is a lanky character the more realism you add to it, the more you need to be aware of shape recognition.

2. Features look feminine...again play with shape recognition, without destroying what makes an ermine look like an ermine. One thing is to change the eyebrows, males usually have thicker brows. 

3. Clarity. The clothes looks like a skirt around the waist, that's also another indication of a female. 

I have to agree about the posing, this more looks like tromping through the snow than "lurking assassin" so body language is important to convey the correct mood. The coloring is pretty good for the most part as are some of the details in the clothing.


----------



## Fuzzle (Sep 3, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> It doesn't follow a male body type too much...
> 
> 1. Narrow shoulders usually belong on females (even though an ermine is a lanky character the more realism you add to it, the more you need to be aware of shape recognition.
> 
> ...



Hes not lurking, he actually is tromping through the snow. The guy who commissioned me named his FA page "Lurking Wolf."


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 3, 2009)

Ah ok, because it's all as one title, so figured it was some kind of hybrid furry that was lurking. Might want to change it to "Lurking Wolf commission - Ermine Assassin"
 (yes I know you said in he body commission for Lurking Wolf but thought you just shorthanded it, lol)


----------



## krisCrash (Sep 7, 2009)

He is very delicate looking. Delicate smooth face, small hands, soft legs. Petite, curvy.

Very beautiful rendering, gotta give you that.


----------



## Kaamos (Sep 7, 2009)

He looks really cool, it sort of reminds me of Lost Planet.


----------



## onewingedweasel (Sep 7, 2009)

petite curvy male figures are awesome. i think its very pretty. ^_^


----------

